# R34 GTR V Spec Bayside Blue wanted



## TABZ (Apr 30, 2003)

Having recently sold my KR4 Sonic Silver R34 GTR, I’m now contemplating replacing it with a nice Bayside Blue Example.

Modified or standard car but nothing rotten or damaged considered.

Pm details including spec, price and location if you’re thinking of selling 


Thanks


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

Makes two of us


----------



## TABZ (Apr 30, 2003)

Takamo said:


> Makes two of us


Either that or I think it may be time to go 600lt or Lambo Huracan


----------



## Javsi2020 (Nov 16, 2020)

There is a lot going about mclarens on social media in terms of their service and the car reliability. Lambo sounds good 👍


----------



## Will32GTR (Sep 23, 2015)

budget?


----------



## TABZ (Apr 30, 2003)

Will32GTR said:


> budget?


Depends on the car itself.


----------



## TABZ (Apr 30, 2003)

Bump


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

fetching serious money at USS now. (6 figures) without any shipping , import etc


----------

